# S.o.s  Nascar



## Michel Nascar (2 Mai 2005)

Tous mes contenues ici a macgeneration sont en fonction de faire réfléchir le monde... PRISE DE CONCIENCES....	
-Raisonner a partir de cas
-Intilligence artificielle
-Raisonner intelligennement
-S.O.S  PLANÈTE

J'ai reçu un avertissement de la direction de mac generation que mes propos sont obcures.
J'en suit désolé... Je suis Quebecois...
Vous avec des expressions aussi que je ne comprends pas non plus....
Tant qu'a mon écriture ... Je ne suis pas écrivains....
Et je n'ai pas de cour Universitaire pour m'exprimer de façon claire a travers la planète dans son ensemble...
J'essais de dire les choses comme je les vois tous simplement avec les moyens que je dispose comme exemple pour m'exprimer... 

Je Résume une situation qui nous menaces TOUS d'ici 25 ans.

Pour la comprendre... START ton auto dans un garage les portes fermés puis attends dans le garage pour voir ce qui va se passé....

 Si tu comprends cela... Change la dimention du garage et refait ce même TEST a plus grande échelle...

Il Y A SUR NOTRE PLANÈTE DES MILLIARDS  ET DES MILLIARDS DE MOTEURS A ESSENCE QUI ÉGALE   GAZ  EN BON QUEBECOIS...


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mai 2005)

j'ai rarement autant ris !!! mazette t'es mon dieu !!!


----------



## N°6 (2 Mai 2005)

Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> Pour la comprendre... START ton auto dans un garage les portes fermés puis attends dans le garage pour voir ce qui va se passé....



Effectivement, je comprends beaucoup mieux    :rateau:


----------



## bouilla (2 Mai 2005)

Dés que je rentre je fais l'essai !


----------



## bouilla (2 Mai 2005)

merde ça marche pas avec un scooter ?


----------



## joanes (2 Mai 2005)

On peu mettre un sac plastique sur la tête???


----------



## Amok (2 Mai 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> merde ça marche pas avec un scooter ?



Si, mais tu dois starter ton scoot dans un room plus small, genre un placard à balais. Tu stay à côté et tu smelles, tous chacras ouverts pour bien feelinguer le test.


----------



## Spyro (2 Mai 2005)

Ben mine de rien je crois que j'ai compris ce post là, alors hein comme quoi quand on veut    

Maintenant je ne sais pas si inciter au suicide par le gaz d'échappement est tout à fait dans la charte    



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si, mais tu dois starter ton sccot dans un room plus small, genre un placard à balais. Tu stay à côté et tu smelles, tous chacras ouverts pour bien feelinguer le test.


Tabernacle !!


----------



## bouilla (2 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si, mais tu dois starter ton scoot dans un room plus small, genre un placard à balais. Tu stay à côté et tu smelles, tous chacras ouverts pour bien feelinguer le test.


 
Merci, quelles précisions !

La "jeune attitude" c'est rapport au scooter ?


----------



## rezba (2 Mai 2005)

_C'est bien beau d'ironiser. Mais,

Les érudits égoïstes pardonnent rarement à ceux qui cherchent à mettre à bas les forteresses du mystère et à laisser entrer la multitude.

__La connaissance ne sert pas à grand-chose si elle reste enfermée dans des livres moisis, et elle est donc sans valeur à moins qu&#8217;elle ne puisse être utilisée.

__Une philosophie ne peut être qu&#8217;une route vers la connaissance. On ne peut pas vous la forcer dans le gosier. Si l&#8217;on a une route, on peut alors trouver ce qui est vrai pour soi.


_


----------



## Amok (2 Mai 2005)

Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> J'ai reçu un avertissement de la direction de mac generation que mes propos sont obcures.



Qui a osé ?! 

Toutes mes confuses, petit Nascar : certains de la direction ne sont pas très aware...


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si, mais tu dois starter ton scoot dans un room plus small, genre un placard à balais. Tu stay à côté et tu smelles, tous chacras ouverts pour bien feelinguer le test.



Top la méthode assimil Nascar !


----------



## joanes (2 Mai 2005)

De même que :

" Je n&#8217;ai pas vécu cloîtré, et je méprise le sage qui n&#8217;a pas vécu et l&#8217;érudit qui refuse de partager. Beaucoup d&#8217;hommes ont été plus sages que moi, mais peu ont parcouru autant de chemin. J&#8217;ai vu la vie en long, en large et en travers. Je sais à quoi elle ressemble sous toutes les coutures. Et je sais que la sagesse existe, et qu&#8217;il y a un espoir."


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Mai 2005)

Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> J'ai reçu un avertissement de la direction de mac generation que mes propos sont obcures.



Traduction : Michel a reçu un mail de ma part lui clarifiant ce qui était déjà lumineux pour tout le monde, à savoir que la compréhension de ses posts par les forumeurs est aussi limpide que je comprend l'indien de l'Afrique du sud 




			
				Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> J'en suit désolé... Je suis Quebecois...



Et alors ? Tu sais c'est pire pour certains ici : il y a des belges et pour les cas les plus pathologiques, il y a meme des suisses ! 




			
				Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> Vous avec des expressions aussi que je ne comprends pas non plus....
> Tant qu'a mon écriture ... Je ne suis pas écrivains....




Je te l'ai donc dit en privé et je vais donc me répéter à nouveau. Mais si tu aimes les fessées cul nu en public continue 
Un minimum de correction orthographique, de construction grammaticale et syntaxique correcte. 
Il n'est pas fait mention de tes expressions quebecquoises (dont tu n'uses pourtant pas tant que çà ).
Je ne suis pas non plus écrivain mais celà ne m'empeche pas de parler de façon _assez_ compréhensible et intelligible par tout le monde (exception faite lorsque je fais allusion au perceptron   ).




			
				Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> Et je n'ai pas de cour Universitaire pour m'exprimer de façon claire a travers la planète dans son ensemble...



Encore une fois nul besoin de cours universitaire ou de diplomes (qui pour ma part ne servent qu'à agrémenter mes toilettes).
Néanmoins,  c'est dommage de ne pas pouvoir toucher toute la planète dans son ensemble quand on a  le souci de parler d'un phénomène qui de fait touche tout le monde, et toute la planète.




			
				Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> Pour la comprendre... START ton auto dans un garage les portes fermés puis attends dans le garage pour voir ce qui va se passé....



edit du tibothon : grillé par Spyro


----------



## joanes (2 Mai 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ah je viens de comprendre : tu incites au suicide ?




Tu vois le mal partout Finn...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> genre un placard à balais.




Rho la faute !  la buanderie ! comme dans Monstre et Cie version canadienne


----------



## Spyro (2 Mai 2005)

Et même _le fond de l'air est frais_.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mai 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Et alors ? Tu sais c'est pire pour certains ici : il y a des belges et pour les cas les plus pathologiques, il y a meme des suisses !


présent ! 



			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ah je viens de comprendre : tu incites au suicide ?


Ouais, mdr.


----------



## Spyro (2 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, mdr.


Bon alors quand c'est moi qui la fais, personne remarque, mais dès que c'est un vert, tout de suite on rigole, ah bravo


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mai 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> De même que :
> 
> " Je n?ai pas vécu cloîtré, et je méprise le sage qui n?a pas vécu et l?érudit qui refuse de partager. Beaucoup d?hommes ont été plus sages que moi, mais peu ont parcouru autant de chemin. J?ai vu la vie en long, en large et en travers. Je sais à quoi elle ressemble sous toutes les coutures. Et je sais que la sagesse existe, et qu?il y a un espoir."


dis-donc, le troll, tu me rends mon Max et fissa


----------



## Amok (2 Mai 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Traduction : Michel a reçu un mail de ma part lui clarifiant ce qui était déjà lumineux pour tout le monde, à savoir que la compréhension de ses posts par les forumeurs est aussi limpide que je comprend l'indien de l'Afrique du sud



je vois que Monsieur Atlas ne se mouche pas dans du kleenex : lorsqu'il Mpéise, il signe "Pour MacG, le Directeur"


----------



## naas (2 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> présent !


Moi qui croyais que tu etais moustachu


----------



## Amok (2 Mai 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors quand c'est moi qui la fais, personne remarque, mais dès que c'est un vert, tout de suite on rigole, ah bravo



Tout cela me semble parfaitement normal : c'est ce que l'on appelle "l'équilibre de la terreur". Tu rigoles, tu restes, tu ne rigoles pas, tu es banni.


----------



## joanes (2 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> dis-donc, le troll, tu me rends mon Max et fissa



Oups, désolé, tiens


----------



## rezba (2 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tout cela me semble parfaitement normal : c'est ce que l'on appelle "l'équilibre de la terreur". Tu rigoles, tu restes, tu ne rigoles pas, tu es banni.


 Si on ne banni que les tristes, il va rester beaucoup d'emmerdeurs, et autant de couillons, non ?


----------



## Amok (2 Mai 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Si on ne banni que les tristes, il va rester beaucoup d'emmerdeurs, et autant de couillons, non ?



Le rêve total : bannir tout le monde d'un simple clic général.... On garde juste quelques nioubs et deux ou trois Suisses et Belges pour jouer... :love:


----------



## rezba (2 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le rêve total : bannir tout le monde d'un simple clic général.... On garde juste quelques nioubs et deux ou trois Suisses et Belges pour jouer... :love:


 Ah oui, mais c'est un rêve d'admin, ça !


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Mai 2005)

Jouer à quoi ?


----------



## Foguenne (2 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> je vois que Monsieur Atlas ne se mouche pas dans du kleenex : lorsqu'il Mpéise, il signe "Pour MacG, le Directeur"



Moi je signe toujours mes messages d'un.

Foguenne modérateur porteur de bonnet.

Avec ça, pas une contestation.


----------



## iMax (2 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si, mais tu dois starter ton scoot dans un room plus small, genre un placard à balais. Tu stay à côté et tu smelles, tous chacras ouverts pour bien feelinguer le test.




Hihihihihihi


----------



## Spyro (2 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tout cela me semble parfaitement normal [etc.]


Oui mais pas pour la raison que tu donnes.
Mais t'en fais pas pour moi: on s'y habitue.


----------



## jpmiss (2 Mai 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Si on ne banni que les tristes, il va rester beaucoup d'emmerdeurs, et autant de couillons, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

Mais vous avez rien compris !!! C'est Jean-Claude Vandamme qui viens de s'inscrire sur Mac Gé !!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Mais vous avez rien compris !!! C'est Jean-Claude Vandamme qui viens de s'inscrire sur Mac Gé !!!!




Il est déjà parmi nous depuis un petit moment


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Mai 2005)

Calice mes p'tits frères 

Quelles belles tirades vous pouvez pondre !


----------



## Michel Nascar (2 Mai 2005)

Qui est.... pour faire changement....
De de temps-ci je demeure dans le sous sol chez ma mère avec le stirque nécessaire que j'utilise pour le moment.... Je viens de vendre mon condo et le reste est entreposé...
Je ne fais pas grand chose sur semaine de ce temps ci. La température n'est pas clémate a Quebec en attendant le beau temps. J'en profite pour réfléchir et puis du Nascar en ligne avec les Américains le soir quand ma blonde n'est pas avec moi pour écouter des films.
Puis les week-end danse sociale avec ma blonde.
Pres de chez moi... Il a le Bar ...  Seul endroit a Quebec que j'ai trouver de pas si pire pour la danse sociale qui me conviens... Faut arriver de bonne heure pour danser sinon apres quelque temps tu as l'impression de danser dans une boite de sardine... Dans ce temps la je quitte.
Par contre au 15 jours de ce temps ci... Je vais a Montréal danser de la danse social et la... J'y prends mon plaisir a danser a cette endroit qui s'appele Rendez-Vous... Je suis bon danseur... pas plus par contre et ma blonde ça fait 7 mois environ que je lui ai enseigner la danse comme j'aime et elle se débrouille tres bien. J'ai une bonne partenaire de danse social qui me conviens.
 A Montreal ... Le patron t'acceuil en entrant et le coup n'est pas exorbitant avec le souper inclus et pour finir la soirée avec un lunch et de la musique de bonne calité pour la danse sociale..
Ha oui... a cette endroit ça peut contenir environ 500 personnes sur le plancher de danse et de l'eau et de la glace à volonter.. Ce n'est pas le cas pres de chez moi... La politique est autre...
Ça devrais exister plus des endroits similaires qui te donne de la classe... Même si tu ne l'es pas...
C'est un résumé de ce que je fais de ce temps la...


----------



## naas (2 Mai 2005)

Bon je laisse tomber, faut que j'aie me coucher là parce que franchement je suis trop has been sur la comprenite :rateau:


----------



## bompi (2 Mai 2005)

C'est là que l'on voit les limites de l'Internet actuel : on voit pas l'accent québecquois, qui donnerait tout son sel aux dires de M. Nascar.

Faites le test et lisez à haute voix avec l'accent : j'en pleure encore.

Champion ! , Jean-Claude, pardon Michel


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Mai 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Bon je laisse tomber, faut que j'aie me coucher là parce que franchement je suis trop has been sur la comprenite :rateau:



S.O.S. Safety Car


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Mai 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Si on ne banni que les tristes, il va rester beaucoup d'emmerdeurs, et autant de couillons, non ?



Si on compte les verts, les couillons ont l'avantage...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Moi je signe toujours mes messages d'un.
> 
> Foguenne modérateur porteur de bonnet.
> 
> Avec ça, pas une contestation.



j'adhère !


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (3 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Mais vous avez rien compris !!! C'est Jean-Claude Vandamme qui viens de s'inscrire sur Mac Gé !!!!





Tibo's right, je suis already là !  

Be aware !


----------



## Michel Nascar (3 Mai 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> C'est là que l'on voit les limites de l'Internet actuel : on voit pas l'accent québecquois, qui donnerait tout son sel aux dires de M. Nascar.
> 
> Faites le test et lisez à haute voix avec l'accent : j'en pleure encore.
> 
> Champion ! , Jean-Claude, pardon Michel


 
J'ai beau réfléchir... Je vois et je ne vois pas trop de peur de me tromper dans ce que je vois... Ce que j'ai comme comparaison avec Jean Claude Vandamme ici dans ce forum...
Le film que j'adore de lui est Blood Sport...
La réalité de ce film sous forme de fait vécu est que l'acteur avec sa souplesse colle a l'image du réaliste de ce film et quand on écoute ce film on voit tout un travail de ses 2 personnages... De celui et l'autre comme acteur...
Bravo pour ce film... si vous voulez mon avis....


----------



## Michel Nascar (3 Mai 2005)

Je ne peux pas jouer a Nascar en ligne avec les Américains  

Faut tu que j'apprenne l'anglais en plus pour jouer a un simple jeu comme Nascar 2003 sur Macintosh.

Hi guys, 

I know that some have been waiting for this information to be posted for some time now. I'm sorry it took so long, but I hope it is worth the wait. I won't begin to say how long I have stayed up tonight to get them done and posted. I will be updating them after each race now that I have a template. 

Here is the Offline Series Standings page that is now on the main site: 
http://rlrl.firebrand-media.com/index.php/plain/standings/offline 

Let's get some more participation in this series guys. It doesn't take long to run a race, usually not more than 45 minutes. All results and replay files MUST be emailed to me NO LATER THAN the SUNDAY following the race due date. (the date that is in the iCal file). Also, please make sure you are aware of the changes that were made to this series pertaining to race specific data. It is available on this forum under the League News and Announcements thread.
_________________
I can do all things through Christ who strengthens me.


----------



## Michel Nascar (3 Mai 2005)

Si C'est bien TOI en qui je crois du plus profond de mon COEUR...
Je te remercie si C'est bien TOI  
De ce que je commence a comprendre


----------



## Michel Nascar (3 Mai 2005)

En fait... je suis dépassé par certain évennement qui trouble ma pensée en ce moment...
Je me demande si on se moque de MOI.. 
Moi.. Je me.  
Moque pas de LUI.   
Moi.. Je me.  Ça semble similaire de SON point vue.


----------



## Amok (3 Mai 2005)

Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> Le patron t'acceuil en entrant et le coup n'est pas exorbitant avec le souper inclus



Nous avions ca aussi en France il y a longtemps, mais une certaine Marthe Richard (qu'elle rôtisse dans les flammes de l'enfer) a, le 9 avril 1946 déposée une loi inique rendant bien moins intéressant le salon de l'automobile.


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mai 2005)

Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> Qui est.... pour faire changement....
> De de temps-ci je demeure dans le sous sol chez ma mère avec le stirque nécessaire que j'utilise pour le moment.... Je viens de vendre mon condo et le reste est entreposé...
> Je ne fais pas grand chose sur semaine de ce temps ci. La température n'est pas clémate a Quebec en attendant le beau temps. J'en profite pour réfléchir et puis du Nascar en ligne avec les Américains le soir quand ma blonde n'est pas avec moi pour écouter des films.
> Puis les week-end danse sociale avec ma blonde.
> ...



En fait c'est pas JCVD c'est Ignatius Riley  :love:






 :mouais:   :affraid:


----------



## Michel Nascar (3 Mai 2005)

Je suis en faute quoi.
Je suis somnolent. J'ai pris 2 pilules pour dormir et je ne dors pour autant 
Je ne saisis pas trop ce message qui s'adresse a moi.. 
C'est la volonté de ce qui dois arriver


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Mai 2005)

Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> Pour la comprendre... START ton auto dans un garage les portes fermés puis attends dans le garage pour voir ce qui va se passé....





			
				bouilla a dit:
			
		

> merde ça marche pas avec un scooter ?





			
				joanes a dit:
			
		

> On peu mettre un sac plastique sur la tête???



*Ben rigolez pas, moi, c'est ce qui a failli m'arriver il y a quelques temps lorsque j'ai failli périr aux toilettes asphyxié par mes propres gaz d'échappement....* :rateau:


----------



## Amok (3 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ben rigolez pas, moi, c'est ce qui a failli m'arriver il y a quelques temps lorsque j'ai failli périr aux toilettes asphyxié par mes propres gaz d'échappement....* :rateau:



Amis de la poésie, ces pages sont les votres !


----------



## Michel Nascar (3 Mai 2005)

Je me relis... Mais sans rien comprendre de ce message
 
J'ai l'impression d'être du mauvais côté en me relisant  
On dirais que c'est moi la victime de ce que le destin a choisie pour explication  
Je désorienter dans mes pensées.  
Me semble que l'autre contenu est assez complet A LUI de VOIR.
Il se moque de moi Lui presentement dans ce que je vois ici  
Coudonc... ou est mon mal de ce que j'ai essayer d'expliquer bon grés mal grés...
et me revoila dans un autre demarche que je ne peut meme pas expliquer encore...
Coudonc je vais tu passé ma vie a m'expliquer


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Mai 2005)

Maintenant on sait pourquoi le casque est obligatoire au Nascar


----------



## Michel Nascar (3 Mai 2005)

Je vais aller essayer de redomir pour y voir plus claire  
Il doit savoir ce qu'il fait j'imagine  
Par moi plus clairement si je suis avec toi
 
De toute façon je suis a ta merci d'un coté comme de l'autre que je ne vois pas clairement  
Je suis mieu d'aller me coucher
Je Lui donne ma confiance pour me donner un espoir de C'est 21 ans que j'ai essayer de comprendre ne son pas en vin pour me rendre ridicule ICI.  
A toi la Parole


----------



## N°6 (3 Mai 2005)

Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> Je me relis... Mais sans rien comprendre de ce message


..............


 Michel, avant d'envoyer une réponse tu peux cliquer sur "prévisualisation du message", ce qui te permettra de te relire avant...



			
				Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> Je suis désorienté dans mes pensées.



et d'éviter ainsi ce genre d'oubli, qui ne favorise pas la compréhension...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Mai 2005)

MacGeneration te parle Michou a dit:
			
		

> ..............
> 
> 
> Michel, avant d'envoyer une réponse tu peux cliquer sur "prévisualisation du message", ce qui te permettra de te relire avant...
> ...



Normalement ca devrait donner çà s'il te cite


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Mai 2005)

Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> Je me relis... Mais sans rien comprendre de ce message



Personnellement,  ce qui m'interpelle assez, c'est que Michel lui même semble ne plus se comprendre...

 



_P.S : J'en profite pour poser une grande question non-existencielle qui reste sans réponse à ce jour. Comment, quelqu'un qui poste sur le danger des gaz d'échappement et leur contribution au réchauffement climatique peut-il se passionner pour la course automobile ?_   :mouais:


----------



## N°6 (3 Mai 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Normalement ca devrait donner çà s'il te cite



 :love:  :style: :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Mai 2005)

On va appeler fredtraverséedifficile pour les soins palliatifs


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Mai 2005)

Qui a osé ?


----------



## Foguenne (3 Mai 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Qui a osé ?



Pas moi mais j'y pensais.   

Un pur bonheur ce thread. 

Le bar a enfin retrouvé le niveau qu'il n'aurait jamais du perdre. 

Doc, tu peux revenir, le bar est au top.


----------



## nato kino (3 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Un pur bonheur ce thread.
> 
> Le bar a enfin retrouvé le niveau qu'il n'aurait jamais du perdre.



C'est d'une nouvelle tête de turc à laquelle tu fais allusion ?
Tu parles d'un niveau.


----------



## Foguenne (3 Mai 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est d'une nouvelle tête de turc à laquelle tu fais allusion ?
> Tu parles d'un niveau.



J'ai loupé un truc là ?
Je ne vois pas de tête de turc dans ce thread mais j'ai du raté un épisode.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas de tête de turc dans ce thread.



Moi, je vois un héros, un idéaliste, un Don Quichotte de la qualité de l'air


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

je repassera un'autre fois voir si les
massages sublimaux de nascar je pourra les dechiffrer


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Mai 2005)

Moi aussi j'repassera plus tard...


----------



## naas (3 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> _P.S : J'en profite pour poser une grande question non-existencielle qui reste sans réponse à ce jour. Comment, quelqu'un qui poste sur le danger des gaz d'échappement et leur contribution au réchauffement climatique peut-il se passionner pour la course automobile ?_   :mouais:


parceque la passion a ses raisons que la raison ignore


----------



## molgow (3 Mai 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Qui a osé ?



C'est moi  

Je voulais pas être le seul à avoir perdu du temps  à essayer de comprendre


----------



## katelijn (3 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je repassera un'autre fois voir si les
> massages sublimaux de nascar je pourra les dechiffrer



Quand t'auras trouvée, fais moi signe


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Quand t'auras trouvée, fais moi signe




et m.r..............        

je dois decidement mettre en route le correcteur d'ortographe automatique !!!!!    :rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Mai 2005)

C'est l'frichti qu'tu f'rais mieux d'mettre en route si tu veux pas prendre une raclée...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'frichti qu'tu f'rais mieux d'mettre en route si tu veux pas prendre une raclée...




*l'frichti *????? ...... je demande ou pas?    :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> C'est 21 ans que j'ai essayer de comprendre ne son pas en* vin* pour me rendre ridicule ICI.


 
J'ai trouvé l'orignine de ce style d'écriture !!!


----------



## Michel Nascar (3 Mai 2005)

Lui... il ne rigole pas de ce que je vois...


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *l'frichti *????? ...... je demande ou pas?    :rose:



Tu trouveras bien un ou deux lettrés qui pourront te renseigner...


----------



## Malow (3 Mai 2005)

Je crois que je vais en reprendre un peu, ca m'aidera a y voire plus clair...
Mais sans en abuser, car a ce que je vois, et a ce que j'essaye de lire, ca fait des degats...

*voila *


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *l'frichti *????? ...... je demande ou pas?  :rose:


 
c'est kif kif la tambouille en gros


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Mai 2005)

Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> Lui... il ne rigole pas de ce que je vois...



Qui ça lui ? Tu fais référence à ta phrase de fin de message?


----------



## Michel Nascar (3 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'ai loupé un truc là ?
> Je ne vois pas de tête de turc dans ce thread mais j'ai du raté un épisode.



Demander a CELUI la ... J'ai bien plus l'impression qui se moque de moi.  
Il a une situation qui dépasse ma compréhention et je quitte...  
Je ne joue pas a ce nouveau jeu  que je ne comprends pas...   
Ça ressemble plus a du raisonnement pour jouer un jeu tout en se moquant de moi.  
On peut mettrre tout les simleys si tu veux *Non, tu ne peux pas :modo: *

Moi je ne joue plus ici  
Je préfère demeurer seul dans mon petit univers.  
Bonne journée ou plutot bonne soirée


----------



## supermoquette (3 Mai 2005)

ahhh mais si tu restes on pige pas tes messages !!! :love:


----------



## jahrom (3 Mai 2005)

J'adoooooooooorre !!!!!!
Continue Michel, moi je te comprends.
:love::love:


----------



## N°6 (3 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ahhh mais si tu restes on pige pas tes messages !!! :love:



T'as cassé ta touche virgule supermoquette ?   

Non, parce que :

"ahhh, mais si tu restes, on pige pas tes messages !!! :love:"

"ahhh mais si, tu restes, on pige pas tes messages !!! :love:"

ça change tout


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Michel, moi je te comprends.
> :love::love:




*Eh Jah' , t'es bien conscient de ce que tu dis là ?*   
 :mouais: 


 

 :love:


----------



## jahrom (3 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Eh Jah' , t'es bien conscient de ce que tu dis là ?*
> :mouais:
> 
> 
> ...



Tout à fait... Je n'en suis pas fier, mais j'ai longuement traîné dans les rads...:sick:
Donc ce language, je le maîtrise parfaitement....:hosto:


----------



## molgow (3 Mai 2005)

N'empêche qu'on ne comprend pas trop ce que dit Michel Nascar mais au moins il semble avoir quelque chose à dire, ce qui n'est pas le cas de tout le monde au Bar


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche qu'on ne comprend pas trop ce que dit Michel Nascar mais au moins il semble avoir quelque chose à dire, ce qui n'est pas le cas de tout le monde au Bar



c'est plutot quelque chose à boire, ici


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Mai 2005)

Attention il arrive ... il ne manquait que lui


----------



## tatouille (4 Mai 2005)

un gribouille qui sommeille en chaque intelligence , oui voici le ghost suprême
qui vient de se réincarné 

d'abord m'en fou j'ai pas de voiture et pas de garage

i-Nascar est parmi nous !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
tu dois trouver ta voie ou vox  

comme quoi les fous attirent les fous


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Mai 2005)

J'ai failli t'attendre toi.

A propos tant que je te tiens l'alerte modo c'est bien de l'utiliser, mais c'est complètement inutile pour des sujets fermés depuis longue date :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> T'as cassé ta touche virgule supermoquette ?
> 
> Non, parce que :
> 
> ...



Tu veux dire :

T'as cassé ta touche, virgule supermoquette ?   

T'as cassé ta touche virgule, supermoquette ?


----------



## N°6 (4 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire :
> 
> T'as cassé ta touche, virgule supermoquette ?



Cassée à coups de Talon ?


----------



## tatouille (4 Mai 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> J'ai failli t'attendre toi.
> 
> A propos tant que je te tiens l'alerte modo c'est bien de l'utiliser, mais c'est complètement inutile pour des sujets fermés depuis longue date :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## TranXarnoss (4 Mai 2005)

Faudrait que Michel Nascar revienne, j'aimerais qu'il nous parle encore de la "danse sociale". Je n'avais jamais entendu cette expression. Il s'agit ni plus ni moins d'aller dans un dancing en fait ? une sorte de guinguette ?

Et puis j'aime bien lire ou écouter quelqu'un qui raconte sa passion. Il y a quelque chose de beau là-dedans.
Et je ne me moque pas.


----------



## Amok (4 Mai 2005)

Tout à fait d'accord. D'ailleurs j'aimerais bien que quelqu'un d'informé m'explique clairement ce qu'il en est de cette "danse sociale"...


----------



## Malow (4 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait d'accord. D'ailleurs j'aimerais bien que quelqu'un d'informé m'explique clairement ce qu'il en est de cette "danse sociale"...



Peut etre ça :modo:  :hosto:


----------



## Amok (4 Mai 2005)

La danse sociale c'est quand tu es right sur le dancefloor. Tu moves ton body et les girls te matent en coin. Right ? Alors tu moves ton body de plus en plus speed, et tu luttes contre le poids des particules qui sont créées par le mouvement. Un peu comme les animaux : ils sont à l'écoute de choses que tu ne perçois pas. Leur pupille voit des choses que tu ne vois pas. Leurs oreilles écoutent alors que toi tu entends. Ils ont le poil sensible alors que toi tu ne penses qu'a battre de la queue comme un chat énervé. C'est un rapport homme / women qui existe depuis la nuit des temps. Elles jouent sur la pupille et toi, pauvre mamifère, tu es comme un ape dans une branche. Tu te balances. Et tu tombes.


----------



## Malow (4 Mai 2005)

Hey Michel, on t'as reconnu !!! 
:love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## jahrom (4 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait d'accord. D'ailleurs j'aimerais bien que quelqu'un d'informé m'explique clairement ce qu'il en est de cette "danse sociale"...



C'est, il me semble, l'équivalent de notre danse de salon en France... en plus aware...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ils ont le poil sensible alors que toi tu ne penses qu'a battre de la queue comme un chat énervé.



Qui me parle ? 
Faut dire que la lecture de certaine prose engendre sinon la mélancolie au moins une envie grave et néanmoins irrépressible de s'envoyer une aspirine dans le cornet. Au moins, si on était sûr que l'autre nascard (excusez... mon L fourche) était animé par un humour ne serait-ce que léger, on pourrait remiser par devers nous Ionesco et Dac (entre autres), l'absurde étant réinventé... Mais bon. Car en fait, si j'ouvre la bouche quand je le lis (appelle-t-on ça encore lire ou est-ce déjà champollionner ?) c'est plus de conternation que de pouffade. Non ?

Bref. Michel, comme le dirait un de nos chers contemporains, tu es comme le H de Hawaï (et oui, j'ai des lettres...) tu sers à rien. Mais comme toute chose inutile, tu es indispensable !!!
REVIENS !!! J'ai besoin de ta photo pour plébisciter son apposition sur www.thinkgeek.com !!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Hey Michel, on t'as reconnu !!!
> :love:  :love:  :love:


 Comment qu'elle est bonne sa blonde !!!!! :affraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mai 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> tu es comme le H de Hawaï (et oui, j'ai des lettres...) tu sers à rien. Mais comme toute chose inutile, tu es indispensable !!!



Tu ne t'es pas fait que des amis


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Mai 2005)

[QUOTE='[MGZ] Des chiffres et les lettres](excusez... mon L fourche)
......

 H de Hawaï (et oui, j'ai des lettres...) [/QUOTE]


Je propose un B


----------



## Malow (4 Mai 2005)

ah c'est le jeu du pendu...d'accord... :sick:


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> ah c'est le jeu du pendu...d'accord... :sick:


mais non y a les menottes aussi


----------



## jahrom (4 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mais non y a les menottes aussi



Le temps que je la detache et elle repondra...


----------



## Malow (4 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mais non y a les menottes aussi



Pendue et menotée....en voila une idee qu'elle est bonne...


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2005)

stop ! je suis sensible moi :love:


----------



## Malow (4 Mai 2005)

Sans cible en ce moment ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Pendue et menotée....en voila une idee qu'elle est bonne...



:affraid: mais vous êtes pas fous vous ! y'à des personnes sensibles par ici ( hein SM  )

 faire ce genre de propositions : ça va l'achever !


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: mais vous êtes pas fous vous ! y'à des personnes sensibles par ici ( hein SM  )
> 
> faire ce genre de propositions : ça va l'achever !


mais non j'ai fais renforcer mes jeans


----------



## Malow (4 Mai 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: mais vous êtes pas fous vous ! y'à des personnes sensibles par ici ( hein SM  )
> 
> faire ce genre de propositions : ça va l'achever !



jouer au pendu avec des menottes...il nous manque des accessoires...le bandeau de Kathy H et pourquoi pas ta fourche??? 
 :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Sans cible en ce moment ?


comme une abbeylle


----------



## jahrom (4 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mais non j'ai fais renforcer mes jeans



Et merde.... le mien vient de me lacher...:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> jouer au pendu avec des menottes...il nous manque des accessoires...le bandeau de Kathy H et pourquoi pas ta fourche???
> :love:  :love:




 d'abord c'est pas une fourche (je ramasse pas le foin moi ) c'est un *trident* ;  je suis _diablotine_ moi madame !


----------



## Malow (4 Mai 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> d'abord c'est pas une fourche (je ramasse pas le foin moi ) c'est un *trident* ;  je suis _diablotine_ moi madame !



Ah...effectivement...excuses moi Lorna,    ma langue a tridenté...:love:


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2005)

putain vous 3 a bouler sec !!! j'ai plus de mun' fuck (si je puis dire )


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Mai 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> d'abord c'est pas une fourche (je ramasse pas le foin moi ) c'est un *trident* ;  je suis _diablotine_ moi madame !



C'est moi la fourche


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi la fourche



bonjour le manche


----------



## Malow (4 Mai 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi la fourche



Ah ca y est la fouche est arrivée, on va pouvoir debuter le pendu.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Ah...effectivement...excuses moi Lorna,    ma langue a tridenté...:love:



Ah mais non  ça se passe pas comme ça avec moi ! 
En plus mon trident est très susceptible ...


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2005)

suuuuuuuuurpriiiiiiiise j'ai les cordons en coton


----------



## jahrom (4 Mai 2005)

ça suffit ! Je venais à peine de réparer mon jean...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bonjour le manche


----------



## Malow (4 Mai 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais non  ça se passe pas comme ça avec moi !
> En plus mon trident est très susceptible ...



Que puis-je faire pour me faire pardonner maitresse?


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> ça suffit ! Je venais à peine de réparer mon jean...


noooooon , tiens j'ai du fil de réserve :d les filles ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Que puis-je faire pour me faire pardonner maitresse?



Déjà un bon début  ..mais bon euh je crois qu'il y à des gens qui pourraient nous lire ... :rose:


----------



## jahrom (4 Mai 2005)

:affraid: vache de vache !! je vais me faire dessus :love::love:


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Que puis-je faire pour me faire pardonner maitresse?


files-lui de ma soupe sm aux courgettes entières


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: vache de vache !! je vais me faire dessus :love::love:


tiens une lingette


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> files-lui de ma soupe sm aux courgettes entières



Tiens on m'avait parlé de cornichons plutôt !


----------



## jahrom (4 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tiens une lingette



Merci....:rateau::rose:


----------



## jahrom (4 Mai 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Tiens on m'avait de cornichons plutôt !




Corps, Nichons,..... c'en est trop.... :casse::hosto::hosto:


----------



## Malow (4 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tiens une lingette



T'en as pas une autre?:rose:


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Tiens on m'avait de cornichons plutôt !


tu aimes ces petits renflements ?


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Merci....:rateau::rose:





			
				Malow a dit:
			
		

> T'en as pas une autre?:rose:



je vais sortir les linges de bain je crois c'est plus pratique


----------



## jahrom (4 Mai 2005)

Ce thread est dans mes favoris. Je me le relirais de temps en temps.
Plus efficace que canal et surtout beaucoup moins cher...:mouais:


----------



## jahrom (4 Mai 2005)

Bon malow, on quitte le virtuel ??


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je vais sortir les linges de bain je crois c'est plus pratique


Et moi je suis plus là


----------



## Malow (4 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Bon malow, on quitte le virtuel ??



Oh non j'voulais jouer au pendu moi....


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2005)

allez une seille d'eau froide, un futurama et hop au loft voir dj hell  on ne sait jamais ce qu'il s'y passe


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et moi je suis plus là


pour toi le peignoir en soie


----------



## Malow (4 Mai 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et moi je suis plus là



Tiens Lorna, prends mes linges de bain, a ta place je ne ferais pas confiance en ceux de supermoquette...tu vois ce que je veux dire...


----------



## jahrom (4 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Oh non j'voulais jouer au pendu moi....



 Bon ben je vais me finir dans la cuisine...tout seul...

Bonne soirée à tous


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2005)

timide


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Tiens Lorna, prends mes linges de bain, a ta place je ne ferais pas confiance en ceux de supermoquette...tu vois ce que je veux dire...


sorry c'étaient ceux du colloc


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Tiens Lorna, prends mes linges de bain, a ta place je ne ferais pas confiance en ceux de supermoquette...tu vois ce que je veux dire...



Ah mais je te déconseille de lui faire confiance pour quoi que ce soit ! 


Qu'est-ce que j'fous là moi déjà? ! :hein: ...

C'est quoi le sujet du fil ?


----------



## Malow (4 Mai 2005)

on s'est égaré dans les bas fonds du bar, merci Michel, c'est quand tu veux


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi le sujet du fil ?


huh supprimer rezba ? 


			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais je te déconseille de lui faire confiance pour quoi que ce soit !


traitresse


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> traitresse



 Fallait pas me tromper avec le Doc ! 

Et puis appelle-moi _maîtresse_ :love:


----------



## Malow (4 Mai 2005)

Bon bah j'vous laisse...mon maitre m'attend...dans la cuisine... :love:  :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Fallait pas me tromper avec le Doc !


merde je suis fais 



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et puis appelle-moi _maîtresse_ :love:


merde je suis fais


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Bon bah j'vous laisse...mon maitre m'attend...dans la cuisine... :love:  :rose:


chlak


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> merde je suis fais
> 
> merde je suis fais



ça commence à couler...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> on s'est égaré dans les bas fonds du bar, merci Michel, c'est quand tu veux


Bonjour l'intox, c'est beau, la crédulité, on te dit un truc, et toi, tu marches, Malow ! 

Note, heureusement que t'es venue, sans quoi, il n'y aurait pas eu un chat, Malow   

OK, je sors, pas taper !  :rateau:


----------



## poildep (4 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> merde je suis fais


ah ben là, moi, chuis plutôt défait. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ah ben là, moi, chuis plutôt défait. :love:



Ça brille poildep ? :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ah ben là, moi, chuis plutôt défait. :love:



Tant que t'es pas refait ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2005)

D'ailleurs, tout ça est très surfait !


----------



## poildep (4 Mai 2005)

bon, là dessus je boirais bien un cafait.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> bon, là dessus je boirais bien un cafait.



ça fait du bien


----------



## poildep (4 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ça fait du bien


 oui, ça fait de l'effait.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> bon, là dessus je boirais bien un cafait.



Accompagné d'un parfait (chocolat, ou caramel ?)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> oui, ça fait de l'effait.



et fais ce qu'il te plait


----------



## jahrom (4 Mai 2005)

Aïe je viens de me cogner au buffet !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> oui, ça fait de l'effait.



Et faut toujours laisser l'effait se faire !


----------



## jahrom (4 Mai 2005)

Bon je vais garer l'estafet...


----------



## Malow (4 Mai 2005)

et il est venu me rejoindre sur le canapais...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Aïe je viens de me cogner au buffet !!



Au buffait ... Suis, quoi !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Aïe je viens de me cogner au buffet !!



t'es sorti de la cuisine


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> et il est venu me rejoindre sur le canapais...



Non, plutôt sur le sofait


----------



## jahrom (4 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> t'es sorti de la cuisine



Oui, je m'y suis pas fait


----------



## jahrom (4 Mai 2005)

je suis venu retrouver ma fée


----------



## Malow (4 Mai 2005)

ohohho la, on a dit en "ai"


----------



## jahrom (4 Mai 2005)

la seule qui me fasse de l'effet


----------



## jahrom (4 Mai 2005)

dans la cuisine, j'ai rien bouffait


----------



## Malow (4 Mai 2005)

qu'est ce qu'on rit ici, c'est quand meme tres fort macgeais


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2005)

floudoudouyoudou floudoudouyoudou


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2005)

Bon, on change ? on essaie en "oude" maintenant ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> floudoudouyoudou floudoudouyoudou



Quoi l'apérobique ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> qu'est ce qu'on rit ici, c'est quand meme tres fort macgeais




*savô quenmême pas le québecque !*
hen, hei, hein ? 


a tribute o Michel   :love:


----------



## Michel Nascar (5 Mai 2005)

Je suis sur le PC de ma copine et mon mac est déconnecté d'internet.
Les posts sont en fonction d'une solution par défaut de rien avoir. Si personne a de mieux a suggéré dans un avenir proche comme solution, sachez que mes posts antérieurs ont été écris sous l'inspiration du moment.
J'ai aussi remarqué comme vous par la suite que mes fautes d'ortographes dans tout mes textes sur le site calia sont incomprises. Le dictionnaire suggéré qui donne la définition de (sinffe) dans un post précédant peut dire aussi (singer sur la COKE) et pour BLOUSE il y a un L de trop par erreur que je n'ai pas vu avant de poster. Je voulais écrire BOUSE de vache plutot que BLOUSE... BLOUSE par rapport au dictionnaire qui veut dire dans un sens que tu ne peux pas sniffer de la Bouse de vache. Si tu essais de remplacer certains mes mots par ceux du dictionnaire, tu remarqueras que ceci peut donner un sens différent a mes propos. Exemple VILOLENCE que j'ai écrit souvent par erreur donne un autre sens. Retourne sur intelligence artificielle du site calia et lit a partir de correction des 2 posts.
Vous comprendrez sûrement que c'est pour cette raison que je n'ai pas utiliser un logiciel de traitement de texte. Je me relisais encore et encore en essayant de me corriger le mieux possible. Quand je me relisais une fois le texte posté, je revoyais encore autant de fautes d'ortographes que je n'avais pas vu avant d'expédier mon post. 
J'étais concentré plus sur le sens du contenu que je voulais livré plutot que sur mes fautes d'ortographes.
http://www.tv5.org/TV5Site/lf/langue_francaise.php Réf: Définition de Vilolence pour violence , bonde pour blonde, sinffer pour sniffer, blouse pour bouse.ect Ces erreurs sont toutes des fautes de frappe.
Arrete de singer sur la COKE et singe sur une bonne BOUSE DE VACHE si tu préféce un autre sens direct ainsi érit que j'aime moin... Je préfere le sens fautes d'ortographes pour donner un sens ... Chemise.. Envelopper.. ect

Arrêter de sinffer de la COKE... Aller à la 
campagne sniffer une bonne BLOUSE DE 
VACHE... Ça va peut-être ouvrir une couple de 
CHACRAS qui sont bouché bien dur...


----------



## Michel Nascar (5 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> J'adoooooooooorre !!!!!!
> Continue Michel, moi je te comprends.
> :love::love:


Avec ce qui est ci haut... Tu vas surment adorer et comprendre encore plus de ce que je ne peux expliquer  meme si je voulais expliquer. J'en serais incabable


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2005)

Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> Je suis sur le PC de ma copine et mon mac est déconnecté d'internet.


ça explique beaucoup d'autres choses alors !!!


----------



## jahrom (5 Mai 2005)

Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> Arrêter de sinffer de la COKE... Aller à la
> campagne sniffer une bonne BLOUSE DE
> VACHE... Ça va peut-être ouvrir une couple de
> CHACRAS qui sont bouché bien dur...



Hé bien voilà qui est clair et limpide... mais pour la bouse de vache, je ne connaissais pas ses effets.
Apparement très puissant...


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Hé bien voilà qui est clair et limpide... mais pour la bouse de vache, je ne connaissais pas ses effets.
> Apparement très puissant...


C'est les petits champignons tout autour qui font l'effet, en fait


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2005)

Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> Avec ce qui est ci haut... Tu vas surment adorer et comprendre encore plus de ce que je ne peux expliquer meme si je voulais expliquer. J'en serais incabable



Bon :mouais: j'vais reprendre un café moi !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Mai 2005)

Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> Avec ce qui est ci haut... Tu vas surment adorer et comprendre encore plus de ce que je ne peux expliquer  meme si je voulais expliquer. J'en serais incabable



Tiens, ce post m'avait échappé...
Michel, ce qui m'échappe aussi c'est comment comprendre des choses que tu es incapable d'expliquer ?
Parce que lorsque tu expliques, on a déjà du mal ...     


P.S : et ton amie, elle pense quoi de toutes tes pensées ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mai 2005)

Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> Avec ce qui est ci haut... Tu vas surment adorer et comprendre encore plus de ce que je ne peux expliquer  meme si je voulais expliquer. J'en serais incabable



Buisson creux ! Ça, c'est une explication inexplicablement inexplicite !


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mai 2005)

Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> Je suis sur le PC de ma copine et mon mac est déconnecté d'internet.
> Les posts sont en fonction d'une solution par défaut de rien avoir. Si personne a de mieux a suggéré dans un avenir proche comme solution, sachez que mes posts antérieurs ont été écris sous l'inspiration du moment.
> J'ai aussi remarqué comme vous par la suite que mes fautes d'ortographes dans tout mes textes sur le site calia sont incomprises. Le dictionnaire suggéré qui donne la définition de (sinffe) dans un post précédant peut dire aussi (singer sur la COKE) et pour BLOUSE il y a un L de trop par erreur que je n'ai pas vu avant de poster. Je voulais écrire BOUSE de vache plutot que BLOUSE... BLOUSE par rapport au dictionnaire qui veut dire dans un sens que tu ne peux pas sniffer de la Bouse de vache. Si tu essais de remplacer certains mes mots par ceux du dictionnaire, tu remarqueras que ceci peut donner un sens différent a mes propos. Exemple VILOLENCE que j'ai écrit souvent par erreur donne un autre sens. Retourne sur intelligence artificielle du site calia et lit a partir de correction des 2 posts.
> Vous comprendrez sûrement que c'est pour cette raison que je n'ai pas utiliser un logiciel de traitement de texte. Je me relisais encore et encore en essayant de me corriger le mieux possible. Quand je me relisais une fois le texte posté, je revoyais encore autant de fautes d'ortographes que je n'avais pas vu avant d'expédier mon post.
> ...



Bref à nos actes manqués


----------



## Michel Nascar (5 Mai 2005)

Histoire écrite par Michel Nascar sous inspiration durant les moments passés sur ce forum

Merci pour l'attention porté a mes propos

FIN


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Mai 2005)

Qu'est ce que c'est que ce bordel ??


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Mai 2005)

Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> Histoire écrite par Michel Nascar sous inspiration



Expiration  



			
				Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> FIN



Manque un "N"


----------

